# Closest Boat Launch to Ft Pickens



## Pcolaguy (Jun 14, 2009)

I trailera 16' center console Cape craft and would love to fish in the bay near Ft Pickens, as I hear there's some action there. Can anyone recommend whichboat launch I should use to minimize my travel time? Any other suggestions such as what to use for bait or any concerns I should havein that area would be greatly appreciated...Thanks


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

That would depend on the direction you are coming from...and if you are military or not


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

There is a Public ramp at the south end, Gulf Breeze, of the Three Mile Bridge and there is Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze which you have to pay to launch. If you are militaryyou could launch at the Navy Base ramp. You will have to cover a lot of water either way going across the bay.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

If you can't get on base, try Navy Point. Click on the link for additional info and map.

http://www.clubkayak.com/greenwave/treports.asp?trip=334


----------



## fisherboy20 (Jun 3, 2009)

i launch at bayou texar. idk if thats farther then u would like but its relatively close. takes me bout 10 to 15 minutes to get there for me in my boat


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't mind paying $5 then goto snoreline in gulf breeze. stop by gulf breeze bait and tackle and get some live shrimp and ask them for some advise on how to rig and where to fish. if it swims it will eat a live shrimp.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Why don't they have a ramp at Ft Pickens??


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Out Align (7/5/2009)*If you don't mind paying $5 then goto snoreline in gulf breeze. stop by gulf breeze bait and tackle and get some live shrimp and ask them for some advise on how to rig and where to fish. if it swims it will eat a live shrimp.


Better try $10.00 at Shoreline or Wayside in Gulf Breeze!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have asked the same question about why there is not a launch on fort pickens. There used to be one at chickenbone beach, but not anymore.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Because that would make sense !!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## buster (Jun 18, 2018)

I have 26 foot pontoon boat and it is hard to find anywhere to launch it. we love to be on water and when ocean is calm love to ride coast line. like to do a little trolling and sight seeing. Every where around Pensacola is a long trip to get to gape of bay and ocean. Fort Pickens is our place we like and do wish they would put a boat ramp inside the park. it would pay for itself in no time they are a lot of places along the bay and gulf side that could be utilized for boat ramp. with all thing come the people that would park there and not be an boater and take up the parking.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Why don't they have a ramp at Ft Pickens??


Because the sand would cover it, just like it did at chicken bone and by the boardwalk ramps. They'd have to re-dredge it every month to keep it usable.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Big Lagoon is 3.5 miles or so, but its much more protected waters to the pass. Bay can get nasty if a storm picks up


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

This thread is 9, yes _*9*_years old. 



But for your Pontoon, as Jaster said, Big Lagoon is your best & safest bet. Otherwise Galvez Landing is good, and Shoreline Park as a third option.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

...


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

angus_cow_doctor said:


> I have asked the same question about why there is not a launch on fort pickens. There used to be one at chickenbone beach, but not anymore.


 you are 100% right. There are also 2 other launch ramps that were on the island that are no longer. More population & boating but less ramps. What was put in place of them ?


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

sosmarine said:


> There is a Public ramp at the south end, Gulf Breeze, of the Three Mile Bridge and there is Shoreline Park in Gulf Breeze which you have to pay to launch. If you are militaryyou could launch at the Navy Base ramp. You will have to cover a lot of water either way going across the bay.


GB ramp is gone, closed by bridge construction. 17th Ave, or Shoreline are only options on that side.


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

flappininthebreeze said:


> GB ramp is gone, closed by bridge construction. 17th Ave, or Shoreline are only options on that side.


Wowwwwww. Still? Haven't been down in a year and it was closed then. Jeez!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Throwback thread.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jeremyledford said:


> Wowwwwww. Still? Haven't been down in a year and it was closed then. Jeez!!


Takes a long time to build 2 bridges. They don’t pop up over night.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Closest to the ocean is probably Jacksonville.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I get road rage now just thinking about what traffic would be like on the island if there was a boat ramp out there. It's next to intolerable now. Throw a bunch of disoriented tourist dragging pontoon boats into the mix and it would be like a perpetual blues weekend from May to September. Present company excluded of course...:whistling:

Not to mention the congestion in the pass. We would have to add a whole new section on the forum just for the "_Some A-hole Captain Waked My Pontoon/ John Boat in the Pass_" threads.



Splittine said:


> Takes a long time to build 2 bridges. They don’t pop up over night.


It's actually coming along pretty fast considering the scale of the project.:yes:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The closest is navy point, Shoreline, or Galvez, depending on the winds


----------

